# P99 AS trigger?



## BushViper (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok so I am sure this has been asked but I could not find it in a search... I am wanting to pick up a P99 this weekend in Chantilly and I am unsure as the trigger I want to get. None of the ranges around here have one that I can rent so that is why I am here... First off I am used to XD's and Sigs. I like my XD trigger and can shoot pretty darn good w/ the tactical at 25+ yards. But my question is w/ the AS trigger can you shoot off rapid shots? I know that it has the two stage pull where you go into SA mode and I did not know if that would be a hinderence when trying to rapid fire it? It would hopefully only ever see range time but will also be a H/D weapon for my wife as she does not like the .45 or .40.... Thanks for any imput.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The experts are here: http://www.waltherforums.com/vb/

Honestly - I don't rapid fire that much. But the guys who do claim that the reset is very short.


----------



## BushViper (Feb 7, 2008)

I've looked there and everyone just pushes the AS trigger w/o backing it up w/ why they push it... You own both the AS and QA trigger...for home defense / maybe carrying in the car what would you suggest?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

BushViper said:


> I've looked there and everyone just pushes the AS trigger w/o backing it up w/ why they push it... You own both the AS and QA trigger...for home defense / maybe carrying in the car what would you suggest?


No, I don't have the QA. I do not like it. I have 2 A/S's.

I'm not sure you understand the A/S.

It is DA/SA. OR, the very first shot can be set at the DA pull with the SA weight. That is optional. And, it only affects the first shot. After that - every shot is SA. The SA pull is very crisp and light on the A/S.

Honestly - I don't compete. So even when I owned Glocks, I never paid much attention to the reset on the trigger for rapid fire. I probably bring the trigger further forward than necessary when I rapid fire.

I've done so much shooting at a range that does not allow rapid fire than now when I go to a different range, I am so in the habit.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

BushViper:

The QA trigger is similar to the XD, though a little heavier.

I assume the Sig's you mention are traditional DA? If so, the AS trigger is similar to the Sig, though the AS typically has a lighter pull in both SA and DA. The Sig has an external hammer, the P99 does not.


My thoughts:

The AS is more accurate for range/target use. The AS is a little more complicated because of the transition from DA to SA, and the Anti-Stress(AS) mode. The QA would be fine for home/personal protection. I have 4 AS guns, and 0 QA guns. I think for a less experienced shooter (your wife?) the QA would be a good choice. But it really just boils down to personal preference.

Either way, you couldn't go wrong.


----------



## BushViper (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok new question w/ the AS if I rack the slide and put a round in does in go into SA like a sig?


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

When you first chamber a round, the striker is cocked to SA mode. However, the trigger stays in DA length, but has SA weight. If you lightly pull back on the trigger, it sets into full SA mode (length and weight). After any blowback action (firing a round), the trigger resets to SA mode. The striker functions like a hammer in that anytime the slide is racked, the striker is cocked. If you use the decocker, the striker is decocked, and the trigger goes to DA (length and weight). Once decocked to DA mode, racking the slide approximately 1cm will cock the striker, yet leave the trigger in DA length, but SA weight. Again, lightly pulling the trigger back will put it in SA length.

Basically, any blowback action will cock the striker, and put the trigger in SA mode. Any time the striker is cocked va manually racking the slide (either halfway to cock it or fully to chamber a round), the striker is cocked and the trigger is in SA weight, but DA length. Anytime the trigger is in SA weight but DA length, you can lightly pull it back and it will click into SA length. It's a badass system.


----------



## BushViper (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks that is what i wanted to hear...Just had to ask the question a few times to get the right answer. And I think you convinced me the only thing is I wanted it in military colors but that will just have to do. Thanks again


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

*interesting read*

Thanks for the explanation guys. Not to hijack this thread but is it safe to carry in the SA mode with the trigger fully forward as explained? I have finally gotten one and am sadly not too happy with the DA pull say in comparison to that on my PX4. Actually reminds me of the DA pull on a USP but not quite that bad. As enthused as most of you seem to be about the AS maybe it is just me or my particular sample. If it can safely be carried so that I can avoid that first DA shot I may be able to warm to it. I could hit with it but it seemed a lot harder than the PX4 and makes me question whether I should have gotten the QA instead. Size and ergonomics are first rate.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

The DA mode is the external safety. Decock it before you carry, and for goodness sakes grow a pair and learn to shoot it in DA!  If you ever need to pull it and have time to spare, rack the slide halfway and put it in SA. But in the event you need to yank it and pull the trigger on someone about to knife you, you're not gonna be thinking about how stiff the trigger pull is. You'll have so much adrenaline even a 20-pound pull wouldn't be noticeable.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Tuefelhunden: 
The trigger pull on your 99 will smooth & lighten with use. I sometimes grab a couple of 99's (one for each hand) and load them with snap caps and dry fire them while watching TV. My carry gun is a P99 compact with a sweet & smooth DA pull of ~ 8.5lbs, and a glass like SA break at ~ 4.5lbs.

As to carry condition, I think de-cocked is best.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

*Thanks*

Good advise given and I will take it and give it some more time and practice. Just a little disappointed given my experience with other DA/SA flavors. That PX4 impressed me. Besides I'll look kind of funny if I grow another set. Bigger pants would be a must. :mrgreen:


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> The DA mode is the external safety. Decock it before you carry, and for goodness sakes grow a pair and learn to shoot it in DA!  If you ever need to pull it and have time to spare, rack the slide halfway and put it in SA. But in the event you need to yank it and pull the trigger on someone about to knife you, you're not gonna be thinking about how stiff the trigger pull is. You'll have so much adrenaline even a 20-pound pull wouldn't be noticeable.


This coming from a guy who traded his P99c AS for a XD.

I prefer a consistent trigger pull and that is why I have a P99QA and a M&Pc. With that said, I still love my PX4 but usually only shoot it in SA mode. It is not my bedside gun or carry gun but it is my most accurate range gun.

If you prefer a consistent trigger then that is what you prefer. Don't let everybody sell you on something that you may not like. We are all different and like different things.

I've never tried a P99AS and don't have any intentions to. I'll just lighten the trigger on my QA to my satisfaction.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Silly said:


> This coming from a guy who traded his P99c AS for a XD.


What does my post have to do with me trading it in? It wasn't the right handgun for me, but that had nothing to do with the AS trigger. All I'm saying is that carrying it decocked is safer, and in the heat of the moment when you need to shoot defensively, you're gonna pulling that trigger back so hard you won't have trouble firing it in DA.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

If you want a more visual demonstration, I happened to find this video on u-toob.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> What does my post have to do with me trading it in? It wasn't the right handgun for me, but that had nothing to do with the AS trigger. All I'm saying is that carrying it decocked is safer, and in the heat of the moment when you need to shoot defensively, you're gonna pulling that trigger back so hard you won't have trouble firing it in DA.


You tell Tuefelhunden to grow a pair for not liking the trigger. Maybe you should grow a pair and carry in SA mode. Basically you called the guy a P..sy for not wanting to carry a certain way.

Tell me why it is safer, young Jedi, to carry in the DA v's SA mode?

Why did you go to a consistent trigger pull with a XD instead of keeping your P99c AS? What couldn't handle the DA pull?

I'm sure you will answer with your expert opinion.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Silly said:


> You tell Tuefelhunden to grow a pair for not liking the trigger. Maybe you should grow a pair and carry in SA mode. Basically you called the guy a P..sy for not wanting to carry a certain way.
> 
> Tell me why it is safer, young Jedi, to carry in the DA v's SA mode?
> 
> ...


My expert opinion doesn't need much expertise...see the little winky sign? That implied it was a joke, so no offense should've been taken by him, or certainly by you.

It's safer because it's a heavier pull. Under a high stress situation, one might have a ND before the gun is pointed at the BG. The DA pull takes a much more deliberate squeeze than the SA pull. An overexaggerated flinch could drop the striker in SA mode.

Lastly, I liked the XD better than the P99c AS. And it wasn't because I couldn't handle the DA pull.

You need to lose the attitude. Emoticons are there for a reason.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> My expert opinion doesn't need much expertise...see the little winky sign? That implied it was a joke, so no offense should've been taken by him, or certainly by you.


It looks like a smirk. Maybe you should use a more obvious "emoticon"



> It's safer because it's a heavier pull. Under a high stress situation, one might have a ND before the gun is pointed at the BG. The DA pull takes a much more deliberate squeeze than the SA pull. An overexaggerated flinch could drop the striker in SA mode.


If I'm not mistaken, the SA pull in that situation would be a lot longer pull. Still light at the end but flinching shouldn't drop the striker. I'm sure there is some slack.



> Lastly, I liked the XD better than the P99c AS. And it wasn't because I couldn't handle the DA pull.


No problem there. I think everybody has bought a gun they ended up not liking.



> You need to lose the attitude. Emoticons are there for a reason.


I am not the internet "Rambo" on this forum. You talk more BS than a New Yorker. :smt002. Hopefully the New York members get the emoticon. :anim_lol:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Silly said:


> It looks like a smirk. Maybe you should use a more obvious "emoticon"


I'm not a big fan of the emoticons here, other than the :anim_lol:. Next time I'll write "*wink*" in bold letters.  edit: Okay I just looked at the emoticon closer...it does look like a smirk. I typed "; )" without the space, and that's what I got. Weird.



> If I'm not mistaken, the SA pull in that situation would be a lot longer pull. Still light at the end but flinching shouldn't drop the striker. I'm sure there is some slack.


The DA pull is the longest pull. When it's in SA after being cocked, the trigger stays in the DA length, but is completely slack until it meets the standard SA length, at which point it clicks and assumes the same length/pull of the SA (SA after a blowback from a shot fired). While a slight tremble wouldn't drop the striker in SA, it takes a really long and hard pull on DA to drop that striker. I could see someone accidentally (read: negligently) shooting it in SA mode. I do not see how someone could do the same in DA. It really takes a heavy pull, which was the underline of my original joke.



> No problem there. I think everybody has bought a gun they ended up not liking.


I did buy a handgun way too quickly. I should've registered on here, learned as much as I have, *then* gone out and bought one. But I'm very happy with the XD, but I know it won't be my last.



> I am not the internet "Rambo" on this forum. You talk more BS than a New Yorker. :smt002. Hopefully the New York members get the emoticon. :anim_lol:


Meh, it's just the internet...talk is cheap. If you met me in person, you'd know I'm not just an e-thug.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> The DA pull is the longest pull. When it's in SA after being cocked, the trigger stays in the DA length, but is completely slack until it meets the standard SA length, at which point it clicks and assumes the same length/pull of the SA (SA after a blowback from a shot fired). While a slight tremble wouldn't drop the striker in SA, it takes a really long and hard pull on DA to drop that striker. I could see someone accidentally (read: negligently) shooting it in SA mode. I do not see how someone could do the same in DA. It really takes a heavy pull, which was the underline of my original joke.


Really? I've never fired a DA/SA before.



> Meh, it's just the internet...talk is cheap. If you met me in person, you'd know I'm not just an e-thug.


I'm sure I'd piss my drawers at your mere sight.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Silly said:


> Really? I've never fired a DA/SA before.


Really the only difference between the AS and a traditional striker-operated DA/SA with decocker is that when you manually cock it into SA, the trigger doesn't drop back into SA length, however the difference is nothing but slack, and the weight is still SA once it's pulled back to SA. Personally, being that cocked, but in DA length isn't any heavier, I don't think it has any advantages over the standard striker-operated DA/SA with decocker. Once cocked and in SA but DA length, the trigger pull is still light like the SA, but just has a bunch of slack at the beginning with no weight to it whatsoever. If you've got a shaky hand, better to keep it decocked. That way, when you go to fire, you'll only fire it when you're absolutely ready to.



> I'm sure I'd piss my drawers at your mere sight.


Nah, I'm not that ugly. I'm actually considered quite attractive by most. Lol.


----------



## Martini13 (Jul 5, 2006)

*fivehourfrenzy:*

:smt083Just a question: what about the tat? isn't that a P99? Are you going to have it redone?:smt083

As Nimitz asked Halsey, "the world wants to know":smt1099

.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Martini13 said:


> :smt083Just a question: what about the tat? isn't that a P99? Are you going to have it redone?:smt083
> 
> As Nimitz asked Halsey, "the world wants to know":smt1099
> 
> .


No it's staying how it is. I didn't get a Walther tattoo to show my commitment to Walther. The type of gun is irrelevant


----------



## BushViper (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey everyone thanks for all the input it was very helpful! I acctually got to play with one and the gun felt awsome, but I just did not like the AS trigger so I may consider on in the QA. Going from XD's to the AS trigger just is going to be more work than I am willing to put in so I may just get another XD =D Maybe a Bi-tone.... Anyway thanks for all the imput and I am glad to see others found this helpful as well.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

BushViper said:


> Hey everyone thanks for all the input it was very helpful! I acctually got to play with one and the gun felt awsome, but I just did not like the AS trigger so I may consider on in the QA. Going from XD's to the AS trigger just is going to be more work than I am willing to put in so I may just get another XD =D Maybe a Bi-tone.... Anyway thanks for all the imput and I am glad to see others found this helpful as well.


Sorry about the hijack earlier. The QA trigger is not bad it is just different. The best way to explain, the trigger is crisp with very little to no slack. If you are used to taking up a lot of slack before the gun goes bang than it will take a little getting used to. I like the QA trigger but prefer the M&P trigger a little more.

If you were close I'd let you shoot my P99QA to get a feel but most likely you are not close.


----------

